# 2005 GTO vs 2009 G8 GT



## Seed65 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello,

I have several opportunities for used vehicles and wanted to get your feedback. I am currently in a modded 2004 GTP, which I would sell on the street. I am looking for a V-8 vehicle to have fun with and be my DD. I would perform slight mods on both, but nothing too crazy. Tough decision! ......and that is why I need some advice on GTO reliability and your advice. 


2005 GTO with 16K miles, original tires....completely stock for $22K



2009 G8 GT with 42K miles and the rest of the 100K powertrain warranty for $25K

So please let me know your thoughts.....

Thank you!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I like the GTO but it IS older and harder to get parts for...the G8 GT should be at least a generation newer, a bit easier to get parts for and the suspension issues should be nonexistent...however, your particular GTO might not have issues either...

If both were taken care of, I wouldn't let the power train warranty (whats left) sway me...can you drive them both???

Bill


----------



## Seed65 (Sep 30, 2011)

silversport said:


> I like the GTO but it IS older and harder to get parts for...the G8 GT should be at least a generation newer, a bit easier to get parts for and the suspension issues should be nonexistent...however, your particular GTO might not have issues either...
> 
> If both were taken care of, I wouldn't let the power train warranty (whats left) sway me...can you drive them both???
> 
> Bill


Hey there,

I have driven them both an the GTO definitely has more punch and torque, but I have heard that you can tune the G8 for more performance oriented driving with a Superchip. 

The weird thing is that the dealer just called me and is doing the hard sell on the G8. They will now give me $7200 for my car, 4 new Bridgestone REA 50 summer performance tires for $24900. This could make my decision easier? lol


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The price for the GTO is too high. A good deal in the 17-19k range.

The G8's have not come down much in price, but you should still be able to seal the deal under their $24900 price. It also will be a better daily driver in the winter. The suspension on the G8 is better than the stock suspension on the GTO.


----------



## Seed65 (Sep 30, 2011)

SANDU002 said:


> The price for the GTO is too high. A good deal in the 17-19k range.
> 
> The G8's have not come down much in price, but you should still be able to seal the deal under their $24900 price. It also will be a better daily driver in the winter. The suspension on the G8 is better than the stock suspension on the GTO.


Thanks. I appreciate the info. It seems all these vehicle prices are in line with Kelley Blue Book prices. Hmm..so you think the G8 would be in the $22K $23K range?

Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FYI. There is no "chip" to tune either car. A computer with tuning software is connected to the OBDII port and individual parameters are calibrated and then flashed into the car's computer. Parts will be about the same for both and it would depend on what you wanted in a car. The GTO will have the performance advantage and is sportier. The G8 is also a very nice car and if you want a 4 door with perhaps a few more options that's the car to get. It's a heavier vehicle so it would need more than a tune to keep up with the lighter goat and its higher starting HP.


----------



## Seed65 (Sep 30, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> FYI. There is no "chip" to tune either car. A computer with tuning software is connected to the OBDII port and individual parameters are calibrated and then flashed into the car's computer. Parts will be about the same for both and it would depend on what you wanted in a car. The GTO will have the performance advantage and is sportier. The G8 is also a very nice car and if you want a 4 door with perhaps a few more options that's the car to get. It's a heavier vehicle so it would need more than a tune to keep up with the lighter goat and its higher starting HP.


Oh I realize that there is no "chip" tune, but people who have G8's have used Superchip tuner which you are familiar with, but maybe others are not. And yes...it would take more than a tune to gain the extra 50+hp to match the GTO or the GXP. My hearts says a GTO, and my sensibility says G8


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

GTO hands down, should get for less than 22k, more HP more performance stock and you should have room in budget for mods to match G8 pricing. GTO is not a car everyone has or you see frequently. Suspension issues do not occur on average well into age of car and can be corrected. G8's are nice, but they are no GTO.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hand held tuners aren't hardly worth the trouble. You may pick up 15-20 HP. A dyno or street tune with a tuning suite is IMHO the only way to go. Otherwise you're leaving too much on the table. You can do the same to the GTO and gain there too. The effective difference because of weight (150# diference=~15 RWHP) is 60+ HP. I think intended use and desires would pick which car for me. G8 great looking family 4 door with a lot of guts. GTO higher performance car.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Seed65 said:


> Oh I realize that there is no "chip" tune, but people who have G8's have used Superchip tuner which you are familiar with, but maybe others are not. And yes...it would take more than a tune to gain the extra 50+hp to match the GTO or the GXP. My hearts says a GTO, and my sensibility says G8


I have never driven any of the last generation of GTOs, but I do have a 2009 G8 GXP and love it. Great combination of good suspension and LS3 power, even with no mods. Just my opinion..........however, I won't give up my my 1967 GTO.


----------



## RichM921 (Jul 30, 2011)

42K seems like awfully high milage for a 2009. If I were you, I'd pull a CarFax on it. If it shows it was a rental, I'd run the other way. I'm finding that a lot of G8s and G6s in the used market these days began their lives as rental cars. 

Either way, I'd choose the GTO. Yeah the G8 is a great looking and performing vehicle, but it doesn't have the wow factor of the goat.


----------



## Seed65 (Sep 30, 2011)

RichM921 said:


> 42K seems like awfully high milage for a 2009. If I were you, I'd pull a CarFax on it. If it shows it was a rental, I'd run the other way. I'm finding that a lot of G8s and G6s in the used market these days began their lives as rental cars.
> 
> Either way, I'd choose the GTO. Yeah the G8 is a great looking and performing vehicle, but it doesn't have the wow factor of the goat.


I pulled the CarFax and there were two owners, both personal.....but yes, the mileage does seem a bit high, the second owner put on an average 16K per year. I am going to talk to the dealer and unless the drop the price significantly, I will not get it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the G8 and it is a way better overall car then the GTO... but I couldn't get myself to pay $25k for a car that sold new for about that much when Pontiac closed shop.


----------



## Seed65 (Sep 30, 2011)

I tried to talk the dealer into a lower price for the G8, but to no avail....and no surprise. So....I am still looking at GTOs! Wish I could post a Wanted to Buy message on here but I am only at 10 posts!


----------

